# Prescriptions



## dimsum (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi and thanks for your response to my earlier post.

My next question is, is it possible to purchase the items on a single prescription from different suppliers, e.g. if I wanted to purchase some drugs from Boots, some from the manufacturer, some from another pharmacy, would that be possible?

Cheers
Dimsum


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Dimsum,

You can't use the same prescription for different suppliers I'm afraid e.g. one prescription with 5 items on it can't be taken to 5 different places it all has to be supplied by the same place. You'll need to get separate prescriptions for each individual item if you want to get the drugs from different places.

Hopefully your clinic will be able to do this for you.
Maz x


----------

